# Peek a poo



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I agreed to groom a peekapoo this evening. I am not a groomer but do well on the spoos and Poms. Either way, this allows me to spread my wings a bit as well I have met the dog, he is very tiny about 3-4 months old and never been groomed so we will likely run into the obvious fear etc BUT has any groomers here trimmed / groomed one? Any suggestions for cuts? The do and do nots?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Olie

I have two that I have been doing since they were puppies. One is very small and a real pistol, but he's calmed down considerably in the last few groomings. The other one is about 4 years old and such a lover  

Both had issue's (and still do to a point) with having their faces done as puppies and the older one, on his first groom, I couldn't get near his face! As hard as I tried (and still be gentle) I had to send him home with his face undone. I gave his "mom" some homework and she really worked with him and brought him in frequently so he would get used to being worked with. He now gets so excited to come and see me, his mom is still to this day, amazed at how he behaves when she tells him he's coming to see me! He runs in and jumps up in my arms and gives me tons of kisses.

You can see Little Man's (the older one) picture on my facebook page in my grooms album. He gets a 3/8 comb on his body and scissored legs with a teddy head/face and longerish ears.

I think the main thing to remember with ANY puppy this age is, do not push the puppy TOO hard. Start with the bath, nails, sani, face and IF the puppy is still being cooperative (for the most part), then proceed with the body. Don't force it to the point of making the puppy afraid of grooming. 4 month old pups are right smack dab in the middle of their fear imprinting stage, so any extreme fearful event can give them a horrible feeling for being groomed or handled in these ways. You can always stop the groom and try again another day. It's just not worth ruining a puppy for grooming, just to get the job done.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Pistol, WOW, this he was. He was bathed and dried before I got there he did fine on the body and legs. I used a 1/2 inch comb and scissored the legs. his santy and belly area he was not too bad but when I got closer to the neck and face he turned vicious!! So she tried holding him while I did what I could but I barely rounded his face. We shorted the top of his head because her son had him in a mohawk. 

I did well for handling someone else's dog, as if I had done it before LOL so I am proud of myself there but when he snapped - I gave him a break, tried calming him but he was not kidding he wanted to bite as a matter of fact he nipped her and I felt terrible. So we will have to work on this. I got a few pics but her son is a bit hyper and would not let me get a few good pics - and I didn't get the before but you can imagine he had never been trimmed. I swear it seems his hair grows faster than the poodle. 

How do you do the feet on these dogs? I just trimmed closely and clipped the underneath not as clean as the spoos, I thought that might be pushing it.

He didn't like the camera either.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

looks like you did a pretty good job. He looks just like a peek-a-poo! They all have that undershot bite 

here's Little Man.
Welcome to Facebook

As for the feet, I clean up the pads well, but don't scoop out between (just shave nice and short), then I round them up


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

An excellent job under difficult circumstances, I would say - he really does NOT look as if he is loving you in that third photo, though!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

fjm said:


> An excellent job under difficult circumstances, I would say - he really does NOT look as if he is loving you in that third photo, though!


I know thats what I thought too!! He looks so pissed.


----------

